

Ask HN: Registered agent for domain registrations? - sohailprasad

Is there any way to register a domain such as .mr which requires a local contact in Mauritania (e.g. a registered agent type service)?<p>"Registrant must have a physical presence within Mauritania. Registration form must be signed by the Administrative contact and the owner must be a company (foreign or local)."
======
ecommando
Yeah, check out <http://www.101domain.com/> (I am not affiliated). I used them
to get a .sk domain where an registered agent was needed.

